# Two routers in one house?



## TomC (12 Oct 2013)

Hello there and firstly thanks to anyone who offers help.I have a Vodafone router set up downstairs, I now have a need to get wifi in to the bedroom but the signal is too weak I just switched to eircom and they sent me out a new router. I have a phone point upstairs could I set the eircom one upstairs?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## JohnJay (12 Oct 2013)

no , you cant. You can only have one modem on a line. 
you could try something like this. I have used one of these in the past. They are alright, but not perfect. 
http://www.pcworld.ie/Product/NETGEAR-WN3000RP100UKS-Universal-WiFi-Range-Extender/307843/7.11

Edit: they have a cheaper one that seems to do the same thing. 
http://www.pcworld.ie/Product/NETGEAR-WN1000RP-Universal-WiFi-Range-Extender-White/312265/7.11

you need to place these devices within the range of your original Wifi and they will create a new Wifi zone. They would probably be fine for phones and iPads but might not be great for anything heavy


----------



## Lightning (12 Oct 2013)

Hi Tom, 

Your best bet is powerline broadband extenders. Simply, plug one adapter into your modem and other one into a plug elsewhere in your house and get extended broadband via your power sockets. 

The high end wireless version of the product is 58 GBP on Amazon.co.uk here.


----------



## NOAH (1 Dec 2013)

if you have the skill and the ease of installation you could run a lan cable from a spare port on the new eircom router to the old vf router and use that as a wireless extender.  the eircom router is much better than the vf one so may get better signal upstairs.

and you could set the eircom one upstairs but you can only use one router on tel line.


----------



## AlbacoreA (2 Dec 2013)

I think I would favour the Power adapter first. Perhaps into a second WiFi point upstairs. 

http://www.tested.com/tech/web/454692-best-wi-fi-extender-if-youre-out-wired-options/


----------

